# Wasserkühlung für AM3+



## Roraty (24. Dezember 2013)

*Wasserkühlung für AM3+*

Also, hab meinen 8350 schon auf 4,5 ghz geknallt, da ich ihn noch bis 5 jaggen möchte, brauch ich die passende Wasserkülung.

Board: Gigabyte Ga-970A-UD3

Budget: zwischen 50 und 150€


----------



## DocVersillia (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für AM3+*

bin immer sehr gut mit der Corsair H110i gefahren....über 4,8GHz waren kein Thema.....


----------



## SilentMan22 (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für AM3+*

Da gibts genau zwei Probleme...

1. Wenn du so hohe Taktraten erreichen willst werden auch deine Spawas auf dem Mainboard ein großes Hitzeproblem bekommen, diese müssten also auch noch zusätzlich gekühlt werden.
2. Das Budget reicht vermutlich nicht, auch wenn du nur die CPU kühlen willst wird das bei einer richtigen Wasserkühlung nicht "so" günstig und Kompaktwaküs sind nicht sher empfehlenswert, bzw. die guten sind auch nicht günstiger und erst Recht nicht leise.

Dennoch, Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Roraty (25. Dezember 2013)

Ich könnte das Motherboard mit kühlen, ist dafür ausgelegt. Könnte auch etwas mehr ausgeben, ihr müsst mir nur das richtige empfehlen 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für AM3+*

Wenn du das Mainboard auch umrüsten möchtest (für starkes OC ist das bei AM3 in der Tat eine Überlegung wert), brauchst du aber eine große, erweiterbare Wasserkühlung und müsstest ein bißchen mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen.
Das wäre eine Grundsatzentscheidung: KoWakü und einen Lüfter auf die SW richten (~100 €) oder eine "richtige" Wasserkühlung, die alles erfasst und vor allem deutlich mehr silent-Optionen bietet (200 € aufwärts).


----------



## Roraty (25. Dezember 2013)

Könntest du da mal einen Link dieser Kühlung posten?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für AM3+*

?
Kompaktkühlungen findest du im Preisvergleich, eine selbst zusammengestellte Wasserkühlung musst du wohl erstmal selbst zusammenstellen. Beispielkonfigurationen gibt es im entsprechenden Thread im Wakü-Forum, für zusätzliche Mainboardkühler würde ich mal bei Watercool(.de) und EK(WB.com) die Kompatibilitätslisten durchgucken.


----------



## SilentMan22 (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für AM3+*

Die einzig derzeit wirklich gute Kowakäu ist jene Corsair Hydro Series H110 (CW-9060014-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Allerdings ist diese mit den Standardlufis nicht leise.. und passt vermutlich auch nicht in dein Gehäuse.


----------



## panzer000 (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für AM3+*

ich stell mal kurz was zusammen 
sag mir bitte welche lüfter gröé in dein gehäzuse passen oder ob du ein externen kühler möchtest danke


----------



## Roraty (25. Dezember 2013)

Öhm.... unter dem Netzteil passt noch ein großer gehäuselüfter rein. Vorne und an der Seite, wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist, sind schon welche drin ^^
Der Stecken ist da vorne drin, damit dieses Laufrad da vorne net rum röddelt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## acidburn1811 (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für AM3+*

Wär hat den filly´s auf´n Case 

ansonsten bin ich deiner meinung


----------



## Roraty (25. Dezember 2013)

Das sind keine Fillys!!! :rage:


----------



## panzer000 (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für AM3+*

soll ndie kühler ins gehäuse da bitte die maße nennen ??
oder außerhalb??


----------



## acidburn1811 (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für AM3+*

Jaja das sagen Sie alle und haben´s Happy hour im Zauberhaus   

hinten ins Case würd sicher ein 120ger rein passen der rauspusten sollte


----------



## Roraty (25. Dezember 2013)

http://www.pearl.de/a-PE3494-1300.shtml

Das ist das gehäuse. Kann auch Lüfter nach draußen stellen. Über die größen kann ich absolut nichts sagen, da hab ich 0 Ahnung


Das ist wohl eher my little pony, aber das ist eig ziemlich wurscht.
Hinten ist ein Lüfter deffinetiv erweiterbar, 120mm deffinetiv


----------



## panzer000 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für AM3+*

ich würdes so machen 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

der große ist für extern da dein gehäuse kaum platz hatt


----------



## Joselman (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für AM3+*

Der Qarenkorb ist leer


----------



## panzer000 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für AM3+*

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/1a314e8859c1d82f292926240bf54c63
falscher link


----------



## Roraty (26. Dezember 2013)

Der preis :o Aber vielen dank dir, werde es jedenfalls in den Favoriten abspeichern umd beim nächsten Lohn bestellen


----------



## panzer000 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für AM3+*

ich kann noch mal schauen

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 26.12.2013 um 00:48 ----------

etwas billiger < 

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/d363162f8c58486275cde7afa53a9878


----------



## ALCATRAZ_von_CRYTEK (12. Januar 2014)

Also aus Erfahrung mit kompakt Wasserkühlung, hier mal meine Meinung. 
Hatte h60i und h80 beide im Auslieferungs zustand zu. Laut! Hab dann zwei NB verbaut und war dann bissel leiser. Aber kühlleistung einfach zu wenig also wieder raus und meinen guten alten Mugen 2 drauf mit den beiden NB dran! Lüfter laufen mit 1000 nicht zu hören CPU Temp geht in Crysis 3 nicht über 45grad in prime max 54 Grad. Mit den Wakú S. Crysis 3 57-60 Lüfter deutlich zu hören Prime gings dann nicht höher als 61 weil dann die CPU Throttlete! 
Mugen forever  PS selbst der Be Quiet schaddow Rock pro kam nicht an den Mugen ran!


----------



## Arno1978 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für AM3+*

Hallo

Wieviel Volt würdest Du benötigen für Diene 5 Ghz ?
Denn 1,5V sind auch für eine Kompakt Waku nicht einfach.

Gruß


----------



## HMangels91 (11. März 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für AM3+*

Hahahah das Werbevideo vom Gehäuse Episch...
Habe mir auch gestern eine H55 bestellt mit Noiseblocker Lüfter soll nen FX6300 ohne OC kühlen, hoffe das reicht. Mein Macho ist leider zu groß für mein Gehäuse mit Dämmung


----------



## ALCATRAZ_von_CRYTEK (12. März 2014)

Hatte auch mal den 6300 war mit der h60 zb top bei 4,2 ghz unter last 52 grad .nur für 8 kerne eignet sich mein Mugen besser .


----------

